# VBS to EXE help..



## psyko12 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello fellows, I've been into making some scripts for launching some applications and was wondering if there is a better VBS (other scripting languange) to EXE...

Right now I'm using EXEScript v3 it's good, but it has false positives that AV detects... My friends are gonna be afraid if I share them the program launcher/script. 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Kreij (Jul 25, 2010)

You could write it in a regular language (C#, VB, etc.) instead of using a scripting language.
Just a thought.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 25, 2010)

why even turn them into exe in the first place?


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 25, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> why even turn them into exe in the first place?



Well they steal they code and get credit from it from school heh...


----------

